# Unknown motorized bicycle   help please



## wasp3245 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello Motorized bike world .

Up at Eden Springs  Park in Michigan an old  motorized bike was found ....  I'm into pre 1900 bikes so this is out of my league ...so if any of you experts out there can please help to identify  this bike , and age ....  was it a kit ? 
Thanks to Neil for his talent with small motors ...It does run ... put put put put 


 

 

 

 

 



Thank you in advance for any help .
Cheers Carey


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 12, 2017)

That's an Elgin Twin 20 bicycle with an engine slapped on it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 12, 2017)

It reminds me of motors I've seen on those early "rocket" motorized bikes- anybody have one for reference? I think it's the foot rests that make me think similar could just be a coincidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2017)

Now I'm in my Zone... That is a circa 1933 Briggs Model Y motor. 3/4 to 1 hp I believe. Yea, 37-8? Elgin twin bar. No, not a kit, but a very well thought out home build. Jack shaft brackets are actually the kick start brackets. If you are ever near Elgin Il. please drop off with a reasonable bill of what I owe you.
Very kool.
Ps; that would run for ever with that tank...motor barely sips any fuel.


----------



## Neil (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the information.

What we know about the bike beyond the actual manufacturer of the frame, was that it was supposedly motorized by House of David or Mary's City of David mechanics back around 1940, as a way for them to buzz between the workshop and town with relative ease.

The powersource is a 1/2 hp Briggs & Stratton engine which was upgraded with a larger carburetor to give speed control.  The right handlebar grip rotates to control engine speed. The pedal on the left footplate controls a slip-belt clutch, and the pedal on the right footplate activates a modified coaster brake.

Being that it is missing it's head badge, Carey offered to help me figure out the bike's history so that we could provide the owner with more details about it.

I would also like to make it clear that the owner has no intent to sell the bike, as he feels it belongs where it was believed to be assembled.


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> That's an Elgin Twin 20 bicycle with an engine slapped on it.




I agree.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 13, 2017)

catfish said:


> I agree.



They did do a great job with the setup.


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> They did do a great job with the setup.




Yes, nice set up. But I don't think it was done a long time ago. Almost looks like it was made in the last few years.


----------



## Neil (Jun 13, 2017)

catfish said:


> Yes, nice set up. But I don't think it was done a long time ago. Almost looks like it was made in the last few years.



I can confirm that the bike has a fair bit of wear to it. Most of the bearings on the power assembly are bronze sleeve bearings rather than roller. There are also no grease zerks for the drive shafts, all of the bronze bearings are serviced by grease cups. There are also certain details and familiar construction practices that are classic for HoD construction practices.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 13, 2017)

that's a single twin


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Neil said:


> I can confirm that the bike has a fair bit of age to it. Most of the bearings on the power assembly are bronze sleeve bearings rather than roller. There are also no grease zerks on the bike, all of the bronze bearings are serviced by grease cups. There are also certain details and familiar construction practices that are classic for HoD construction practices.




I know the bike is old. And the motor as well. IMO to me it looks like it was put together in the last few years. Again, THIS IS JUST MY OPTION.


----------



## Neil (Jun 13, 2017)

There are some things on it that make me even doubt that it was put together in the 40s. Having had the drive axles apart (the clutch assembly behind the guard), there is so much slop and wear in the shafts that I think someone's put at least a good 10 years of use into the bike, yet there are other things that seem far too new and fresh to be almost 80 years old.

I've got a historian I know that may be able to shed some light on the modification to the bike. A rumor going about is that there was a member of the one group who was really into bikes and motorcycles, and was known for creating things like this bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 13, 2017)

THAT IS A VERY NICE FRAME!
NOT A SCHWINN, BUT I WOULD THINK IT MIGHT
BE A GOOD START ON ELGIN  TWIN 20 BICYCLE..


----------

